
Ask HN: How is it different to be a product manager in ML domain? - navalsaini
1. How is PM in ML different from PM in consumer apps?<p>2. What are the skills needed to be a PM in ML domain?<p>3. How can one gain those skills?<p>(About I am a software engineer with a few years of experience and regularly contribute to open source. I am a hobbyist, ML enthusiast too.<p>Perhaps PM in an ML company is a good way to get into the domain for someone with 10+ years of experience.)
======
toymachine
I bet you get paid more.

~~~
navalsaini
Do product PMs get paid lesser than senior engineers?

~~~
ApolloRising
Yes by quite a bit

